# Guitar Man



## Michael M (Aug 14, 2012)

Clever, but I'm not convinced it's Excel Driven...hope somebody can explain it.
http://www.news.com.au/technology/e...ing-spreadsheets/story-e6frfro0-1226449140759


----------



## Kyle123 (Aug 14, 2012)

I recon he just had an image of the Excel spreadsheet as a layer and lined it up with the pixels in his video so ran his video behind it - still, looks pretty good


----------



## RobMatthews (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought it was going to be this: 100 classic riffs in one take. [VIDEO]

Nothing in that Excel related at all, though.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Aug 29, 2012)

I haven't been able to watch the whole video (it takes forever to load) but I don't see why it couldn't have been done in the way described. Once the original video had been broken down into 730 frames, each one could be converted to a spreadsheet image using spreadsheet pixellating tools that I've seen out there somewhere . . .


----------

